# Sex while dilated



## Mer (Nov 12, 2004)

I asked this in another thread but I can't find it now and I think it must have gotten buried. Someone asked if it was ok to have sex after losing thier mucsus plug and everyone replied that it was but my question is what if you are quite a bit dilated. I think I am like 4 or 5 cm, although still not in active labor,







: but that's a whole other thread. Just wondering if there could be any negative consequenses, like maybe increased chance of infection? Would there be a good chance of breaking my water? I stuck my fingers up there the other day to get an idea of how dilated I was and had regular mild contractions for a few hours. Soooo, should we try.....


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

I read that sex after you loose your mucus plug is fine, but not when there is a decent amount of dialation. Not 100% on teh accuracy of this though, maybe you should ask your practioner?


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmm...not sure about infection and all, but I was at least 5 cm when dh helped me kick labor into high gear with his manlyhood









My midwife did give us the ok, but definately check with your health care practitioner.


----------



## fire_in_july (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I walked around dilated to 4 for a solid month with DS, and let's just say that we did NOT abstain for the whole month.









I was also dilated to 4 for awhile with DD, but only for 2 or 3 weeks that time, but again, we didn't abstain.

I think the risk is only if your water is broken, but check with your doc/midwife if you're worried!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Sex is fine as long as your membranes are intact. No worries. I walked around 4cms for weeks with my last baby and we had sex right up to, ahem, a few hours before he was born.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

: I've been 5 cm dialated before and had no problems. My friend had sex in labor once, said it wasn't the most comfortable thing but it worked. She was having a piddly labor and her ob told her to go home and have sex. Within a few hours she was in active labor.

Michelle


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

: I was 4-5 cm dilated with both Dd's for a few weeks & we did the deed often! In fact, with Dd1, labor started about an hour after some lovin'. I think that if your membranes are intact, it's okay. My mw said it was fine for me.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Ditto what everyone else said!







I was 4cm, 90% and bulging bag of waters for over three weeks with ds... at least if I was gonna be pregnant still we could have some fun!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

It's my understanding that until your water breaks, you can go for it.


----------



## Mer (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Hasn't worked yet... *sigh*


----------

